# Cjs punch bait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## YELLOWCAT01

So whats this i hear about this cjs punch bait.... Im old fashioned either shad, liver, or good ole worms... How do rig it and use it.. Planning another trip to sommerville this weekend. Any help will be appreciated..... Been trying to located fish here with not too much success yet.. Also will have maybe some drop lines... Dont know yet though...has anyone caught any ops in this lake???


----------



## nikki

Just check the post for past several weeks or months. Ob57 is the expert on CJ's and has lots of info on past post. I do use some homemade punch at times but prefer drifting (w a little breeze). Last 4 trips resulted with 128 channels/blues. Last op I caught was 68# just before I quit trotlining but over past 60+ yrs (even before lake built) with dad we've had hundreds and many much larger. Always had to be out there, never caught any on my pc, (just jokin). Have a great trip and stay with them. ps: most recent catches in less than 5' depth.


----------



## obiewan57

My Cj's punch bait does not require any added ingredients, but I buy in five gallon buckets. I hear smaller containers, like pints can be dry. Add a little oil, cooking oil, fish oil, or whatever to soften it up. I make a small hole in the middle of the container, add the oil there, do not stir. Each time you bait the hook, bait it from that small hole in the middle. You will be adding a few drops of water each time you rebait, water that is on the left over bait, which will mix with the oil and continue to keep it moist. When you need more bait in the hole in the middle, cave off the sides of the bait into the hole and keep baiting from that hole.

I use #6 treble unless they are swallowing the hook, then go to #4.

Good luck


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

*LOL*

Now my question is what type of the treble hooks the sponge kind or tube kinds.. And we tried allover sommerville with little to show... But imma switch bait tactics.. I always hear of this stuff but never gave it a swirl, so i figured i would try it,,.. Lol and i know behind this keyboard wont put em the boat but ill be there sat...


----------



## rcxdm40

I just use standard treble hooks, no sponges or anything, bait stays on fine even when casting.


----------



## rcxdm40

obiewan57 said:


> My Cj's punch bait does not require any added ingredients, but I buy in five gallon buckets. I hear smaller containers, like pints can be dry. Add a little oil, cooking oil, fish oil, or whatever to soften it up. I make a small hole in the middle of the container, add the oil there, do not stir. Each time you bait the hook, bait it from that small hole in the middle. You will be adding a few drops of water each time you rebait, water that is on the left over bait, which will mix with the oil and continue to keep it moist. When you need more bait in the hole in the middle, cave off the sides of the bait into the hole and keep baiting from that hole.
> 
> I use #6 treble unless they are swallowing the hook, then go to #4.
> 
> Good luck


I can only get it in gallon pails on the website, how can I buy 5 gal? Directly from you?


----------



## obiewan57

Just give Charles Jones a call to get the five gallon size, 405-517-7205

Tell him Weldon sent you and tell him you want a five gallon bucket, he will take care of you.


----------



## rcxdm40

obiewan57 said:


> Just give Charles Jones a call to get the five gallon size, 405-517-7205
> 
> Tell him Weldon sent you and tell him you want a five gallon bucket, he will take care of you.


Thanks, will do


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

So its sticky or doughy enough to stay on a a plain treble hook?? Thats a first i always thought you had to use that special treble hooks... Well imma pick me up some and give it a whirl.. I see theres like three kinds.. Any particullar one


----------



## rcxdm40

YELLOWCAT01 said:


> So its sticky or doughy enough to stay on a a plain treble hook?? Thats a first i always thought you had to use that special treble hooks... Well imma pick me up some and give it a whirl.. I see theres like three kinds.. Any particullar one


Ill be out on Somerville on Saturday morning, pm me your number and we can meet up on the water and fish for some cats, I only use cjs. I like the shad and crawfish flavors best, that's just my opinion!!!


----------



## clay7669

Monster when you can find it is awesome but good ol shad flavor on somerville works great too. I have never caught an op on somerville. Last one I caught was on the angelina river when I lived in pollock tx.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

*DDDD*

LOOKS I MAY MEET A PARTNER IN CRIME OUT THERE .... AND WE MAY TAKE SOME LINES.. BUT I DOUBT IT... ARES ARE FOR THE RIVER... THEY HAVE A 1LB OF BRICK AND ARE ONLY ABOUT 10FT LONG... MADE FOR THEM OVERHANGING WILLOWS:tongue::tongue:


----------



## clay7669

I'm sure I'll be around snake and deer island saturday morning in my lil brown jon boat.


----------



## rcxdm40

Lake Somerville meet up Saturday morning! why not? Around the islands!


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

*DDD*

JON BOAT YACHT CLUB!!!!!!:work::work:


----------



## clay7669

Ill be there! heck i may even get there early and try to catch some shad but who needs em when you got cjs?


----------



## Catfish-hunter

Dang, I'll be at kids football games Saturday. Good luck fellows. I'll be out there Friday morning if my boatman isn't still sick. It would be fun to have a group out there. Went today for an hour 2-3pm at Rocky creek point bank fishing and had numerous bites but no hookups. Just checking the spot for the Friday trip.
Can bring the throw lines but need to tie them to some jugs. Not many trees worth tying to. Unless you bring bungee cords and live perch.


----------



## TXgunner

Type in "CJ's punch bait" in YouTube.


----------



## rcxdm40

Hoping for some rain this weekend!!!


----------



## clay7669

I'm goin rain or shine


----------



## rcxdm40

I'll be there also!


----------



## rcxdm40

I'll be there as long as it's not lighting!


----------



## rcxdm40

I'm out here, where is everybody!


----------



## clay7669

Sitting here on snake island covered up in shad. Got 5 good ones in the cooler had to go to one pole too busy for two.


----------



## rcxdm40

I'm at birch cleaning a limit already


----------



## clay7669

If I would stop culling I would be too. Sorry I missed you man


----------



## rcxdm40

I was in the grey dodge this morning at the ramp. We'll have to plan it again!


----------



## rcxdm40




----------



## clay7669

Ya I was in the lil brown dodge with a lil brown boat. Where did you go I was on the south side of snake island all morning. Ill be out again in the am just gotta get the g arden in this afternoon and I'm good to do whatever.


----------



## rcxdm40

I was on the opposite side of snake trying to stay out of the wind this morning!


----------



## clay7669

Well I ended yesterday with 15 in the cooler a bunch of throwbacks and more misses than I can count. Headed back out this morning with my wife and son


----------



## RAMROD1

Ok y'all talked me into it. Just picked up three different flavors and will try them out this evening on the river.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rcxdm40

Good deal ramrod, it works great!


----------



## TXgunner

I used CJ's Monster flavor last night and the Tylenol I took 3 hours ago has not even helped! My wrists and fingers are in some pain; me and my boy caught our limit and missed that many more from 9-12. I am ordering a gallon tomorrow. The boats around me kept asking us what we were using because of the non-stop hook sets. Pretty good night and pretty good bait.


----------



## rcxdm40

TXgunner said:


> I used CJ's Monster flavor last night and the Tylenol I took 3 hours ago has not even helped! My wrists and fingers are in some pain; me and my boy caught our limit and missed that many more from 9-12. I am ordering a gallon tomorrow. The boats around me kept asking us what we were using because of the non-stop hook sets. Pretty good night and pretty good bait.


Where were you fishing tx gunner?


----------



## RAMROD1

Not to sound too clichÃ© but we are HOOKED!:cheers:


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

*SOMMERVILLE Cancelled*

Ok picked up cjs punch bait and had a few bites.. But nothing amazing idk if i got a bad batch or what.. I could not get that stuff to stay on a 6 treble to save my llife.. Then i did a test where i just dipped the baited hook in the water after just 3 dips, no more bait? Tried moisten it.. No luck... And it was the minnow kind.. I did land one so that counts..


----------



## TXgunner

rcxdm40 said:


> Where were you fishing tx gunner?


 Sorry, Gibbons Creek Reservoir. We do great with CJ's Crawdad but they went crazy with the Monster. I also knew that as soon as the rain cleared, it would be an ideal time to fish as well as soon as the last cloud past.


----------



## obiewan57

How deep were you fishing, on bottom or with cork?


----------



## rcxdm40

YELLOWCAT01 said:


> Ok picked up cjs punch bait and had a few bites.. But nothing amazing idk if i got a bad batch or what.. I could not get that stuff to stay on a 6 treble to save my llife.. Then i did a test where i just dipped the baited hook in the water after just 3 dips, no more bait? Tried moisten it.. No luck... And it was the minnow kind.. I did land one so that counts..


I have never tried the minnow flavor, but cj's usually stays on the hook great, when I fish Somerville I always have one rod rigged with slip cork and one for fishing on the bottom, usually catch them on both pretty evenly.


----------



## TXgunner

obiewan57 said:


> How deep were you fishing, on bottom or with cork?


Whenever I fish at night, I always fish close to the bank. We were 20 yards from the bank casting about 4' close to the bank in about 4' of water; we were sitting in 9.5 of water so it was an ideal drop off were we were anchored. We finished off the crawdad flavor we had left first and then they went loco for the monster. They were all 2.5 to 4 lbs, just big enough to fit on a Po-boy. We used fresh cut shad at first but it was not too productive so we used a half pint of crawdad and then ran out of monster.

Another seasoned fisherman who got there at the same time we did said he caught 30 earlier in the week one night all 5-8 lbs on cut shad on the bottom. Another guy camped next to the ramp caught 27 on the pier earlier in the week at night and had a few nice ones there using chicken liver on the bottom.

Good luck to all on your next trip. I still need to post what we saw being sneaky on the bank right in front of us with only seconds of daylight left. Now that.... was a cat.


----------

